# La Réalité Virtuelle sous mac OS X



## lambda (7 Février 2006)

La réalité virtuelle, vous savez le truc dont on parle comme de la science fiction. Mais si ça existe, je vous jure, je l'ai rencontré. 


Nos machine apple sont un peu paummés quand on parle de Réalité virtuelle. 3D studio Max et Virtools nétant pas porté pour plateforme Macintosh, voici quelques logiciels permettant de développer  des dispositifs de RV sous Mac. 


 Modélisation 3D :
-	Maya : référence de la modélisation 3D, maya à lavantage de distribuer une version gratuite (ple) pour la formation au logiciel  (en anglais). http://www.alias.com
-	Blender : Le modeleur du monde libre. Bénéficie de nombreux site de formation et de forum dentraide (en anglais) http://blender.org/
-	Cararra : Approche simple et économique de la modélisation couplé avec un très bon moteur de rendu. http://www.eovia.com/
-	Sketchup : Nouvelle approche de la modélisation permet une modélisation surfacique simple et peu coûteuse. Bien pour les mises en volume de plans, pour les maquettes architecturaleshttp://www.sketchup.com/

 Développement RV & interaction :
-	Xcode : outil de développement de mac OS X (gratuitement fournis avec le système dexploitation). http://developer.apple.com/documentation/GraphicsImaging/
-	Il incorpore des outils graphiques comme :
o	Quartz coposer :
o	OpenGL Shader Builder :
o	Core Image Fun House :
-	Director : le logiciel multimédia de macromédia http://www.macromedia.com/software/director/
-	Unity : Outil de développement dapplication 3D couplan language de script dinteraction et moteur de rendu http://www.otee.dk/
-	OpenMask : plate forme de développement dapplication RV de lirisa (Rennes) http://www.irisa.fr/siames/OpenMASK/

 Son :
-	Pure Data : http://www-crca.ucsd.edu/~msp/software.html
-	Max-MSP : http://www.cycling74.com/products/maxmsp.html
-	Jack OS X : Module permettant de mettre en relation différents logiciels audio. Chaque logiciel est considéré comme un périphérique avec des entrées et des sorties et peuvent êtres câblés les uns avec les autres. http://www.jackosx.com/
-	IMEASY X : Environnement en Open GL pour la création et lédition de sources audio 3D. peut être piloté via midi. De nombreux plu gins pour maya, max-msp etc sont dispo sur le site  http://www.aegweb.it/

 Connexion de périphériques

-	AMS2HID : logiciel récupérant les giroscopes interne aux nouveaux portables Apple. Les infos peuvent être utiliser pour activer des touches de clavier (émulés) ou un déplacement de pointeur de souris. http://www.kernelthread.com/software/ams/
-	Technologie Ink :  Intégrée au système Mac OS X, ink est un module de reconnaissance décritures. Il permet dutiliser une  palette graphique comme clavier (écriture mais également déclanchement daction daprès des symboles)
-	Roméo : Interface permettant dutiliser un téléphone bluetooth en tant que périphérique dentrée. http://www.irowan.com/romeo/
-	Téléport : permet dutiliser un seul clavier et souris pour piloter plusieurs macs (sous OS X) http://teleport.abyssoft.com/

 Vidéo 

-	arkaos VJ : permet de lancer et mixer des vidéos en temps réel à larrivé de signaux midi http://www.arkaos.net/
-	Avid free DV : logiciel semi-pro gratuit permettant de monter ses vidéos (préparation pour arkaos par exemple). Possède des filtres et effets temps pour un affichage réel. http://www.avid.com/freedv/


La liste est sans doute a completter n'hésitez pas à me dire ce que vous en pensez

Florent***
www.createlier.org


----------



## Hazap (7 Février 2006)

ouff.. tu as essayé tout ça?! Très interessant, et même si ce n'était pas complet ça donne déja pas mal de choix  .
J'ai vu ton post en complétant un autre concernant Mac et Java, alors juste pour rajouter dans la section "outils de developpement" : Java et JOGL (binding OpenGL pour java, que j'ai trouvé en version univeral binary et donc qui marche sur Mac intel)


----------



## eTeks (7 Février 2006)

Un autre logiciel open source en Java dans la modélisation 3D que j'aime bien : 
Art of Illusion http://www.artofillusion.org/


----------



## lambda (9 Février 2006)

Pour les pro ou les curieux qui s'intéresse à la Réalité Virtuelle, je vous conseil le salon "Laval Virtual". C'est le rendez vous annuel européen des technologies de la réalité virtuelle. Cette année c'est du 26 au 30 avrir à Laval (Mayenne - Accésible en TGV depuis Paris ou Rennes, et par autoroutes)

http://www.laval-virtual.org

L'info est passé.

Florent***


----------

